# Butt-Tape



## Mur-Wall (Mar 18, 2018)

Does anyone use Butt-Tape ?
What do you think of it ?


----------



## Mud n’More Mixball (Mar 18, 2018)

New to me, butt I’m giong to check it out! Thanks!


----------



## pytlik86 (Sep 3, 2016)

Mur-Wall said:


> Does anyone use Butt-Tape ?
> What do you think of it ?


Bought two rolls, when it came out.. it suck, waste of money.. still need to prefill big gabs.. so much better to prefill, and cheaper.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Yeah, I get rolls for free in the boxes of X-crack and still don't use them. I really don't see the need for it. 
I vee cut, pre-fill with Durabond, and then tape with Fibafuse. That works just fine for me.
However, I might have a roll or two around, if you'd like to try it.


----------



## Mur-Wall (Mar 18, 2018)

We are having trouble every winter in the wide open concepts bungalows. .As soon as they prime the ceiling we see the line but no crack and the butts are perfectly straight.I was thinking if we use that butt-tape we could get away without the v-groove but nobody seems to like it .


----------



## Mud n’More Mixball (Mar 18, 2018)

If you don’t know what Butt tape is, do yourself a favor and don’t google it. Some things can’t be unseen.....


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

Urban dictionary defines butt tape as miraculous double-sided tape used in pageants to keep gowns and swimsuits in place, in hopes to avoid wardrobe malfunction such as slipping of boobs and/or butt cheek exposure.

I've been busting butts my whole life … working to create the illusion that mounds of mud appear flat. Me thinks that the RebateMate is a better means and method of avoiding "butt cheek" exposure.


----------

